# My MX Leader project has commenced



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

After almost a month I finally got all my parts from various ebay purchases and online order purchases. Today I booked a time to bring my frame into my LBS to face the HT and ST and install the headset and cut the fork steerer. 

Now I am installing all the goodies onto the frame one by one. It's 2am now, I will finish up tomorrow. Here is a pic of my bike so far.


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*though I'm a Campy Fan*

nice going with team/era spec. well done (sound of golf clap)
man if I had the $$ I'd have one in every team kit, with spec.


----------



## kjmunc (Sep 19, 2005)

Kdub, looking nice so far......what headset did you wind up choosing? 

I'm a hubset away from starting my build, but until I find some NOS 28h DA 7400 hubs I'll just have to wait and live vicariously through you. 

keep up the good work!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

hello kjmunc.. 

I am using the Ritchey WCS Logic headset... I am almost done with the bike. just doing some trial and error with the chain sizing now. I followed a formula in figuring out the right chain length, but it came out way too short.. I just used up both my chain pins that came with the new chain. I need to buy a couple more cuz I realized I need to cut one more inch off the chain. I also have to fiddle with the rear derailleur shifting.. otherwise the bike is ready to go on the road!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here is the most updated status of the bike


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*white bar tape*

and at some point get a silver bar.

just a thought from the peanut gallery


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I did get white cinelli cork bar tape.. that's the last thing I'll put on the bike after I finished with the mechanical stuff.. 

White bar tape is a definite color to go!

I had wanted to get a silver bar, but it was super difficult to find one that is the clamp diameter or width I wanted, as well as being a round drop.


----------



## parallelfish (Jul 2, 2005)

That stem looks nice. What is it?


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

The stem is a Cinelli Grammo threadless

The bike is finished!! It's all ready to go. .I just need to get some black zip ties for the computer wiring.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Here are a few pics of the beautiful parts


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

that thing is gorgeous.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

looks great !

but please change the seat... 

looks a lot like my leader (I'll try to post a picture of it soon)

s


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

whta's wrong with my seat? what do you suggest?


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

I hope I wasn't to offensive (I'm belgian, so my english isn't perfect...)

for me the seat doesn't look classic enough (for this classic bike) and it has a litespeed logo on it...

some suggestions : selle san marco Regal (ti), Rolls (ti), Concor, selle italia Storika (black), Flite classic, Turbo (Special), Fizik Alliante...


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

if someone is looking for nice (white) bar tape (other than cinelli), check Fizik leatherlike perforated tape. it's very nice, has that classic look and has a high quality feeling


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Yeah I agree with a more classic seat.. I'll look into it. I think I'll either get the Regal or Rolls... Watching a couple of them on ebay now.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

also very nice are veloflex or torelli tires. they have the same look as tubulars


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I took my new Eddy for a ride for the first time after I finished building it a couple days ago and boy! does it ride like a dream. It's very fast and smooth. The hefty bb really allows me to power up a hill without flex. Man I love this bike. 

I will buy a San Marco Regal seat to replace the Litespeed seat... I think that's a piece of detail that I am finding off with the bike. I looked at my bike after I completed it and there is something that just doesn't look right.. I think it's the seat and also the tires. My next tires shall have yellow sidewalls for that classic look. I will get the Veloflex Pave. Thank you SLedoux for your suggestions!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

As suggested I went and bought a San Marco Regal seat and it arrived today. Here it is:


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

Wooow very nice. with the veloflexes it will be perfect

here's mine, with still some things to be changed.

check the differences in tthe frame : different orientation of the toptube, no forkcrown, different seatpostclamp...


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

wow very nice bike SLedoux. I like the lighter blue color from the original model.. I think the blue on the new frame is too dark. 

I bought and received the 25th anniversary Eddy Merckx jersey today... and am waiting for the matching shorts coming next week.









what I really want now is to find the vintage coca cola water bottles used in the old days of the Tour De France.. That is pretty impossible to find. The ones selling now are different style bottle, but I want the old school style to keep inline with the whole classic theme. If you know where I could buy them, let me know.


----------



## Einstruzende (Jun 1, 2004)

My next frame purchase will be one of those. Very nice


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*golf clap.*

well played. well played. is that cluster 8 or 9 speed. nice pix btw


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

It's a 9spd cassette 11-23. Thanks for the compliments.


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

I saw one of these on todays ride, what a beauty. The guy riding it loved to spin. I never really noticed it in the photos and only read it in the threads but the downtube ovalization is pronounced at the joints. It didn't seem to flex. nice bike post a long ride report.....


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

I'm thinking about selling mine : the one in this forum with the campy parts (still has the first brakepads, chain & rings. and they are perfect).
size = 56cm

S.


----------



## MB4 (May 31, 2006)

SLedoux - what kind of bars do you have on that Merckx? Kdub, are those Deda 215's shallow or deep drop? I'm looking at the round bend bars and am not sure if I want shallow or deep drops. Thanks.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Those are Deda 215 shallow drop. I highly recommend it.


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

mine are vintage Cinelli 63


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

here you'll find a helpfull overview of the deda's : 

http://www.cbike.com/Deda_Elementi.htm


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

I am looking at getting some verticle "e.merckx" fork stickers made.. I wonder if anyone would be interested in buying them as well? At this point I am inquiring about this with a local graphic designer and trying to find out the minimum order quantity and setup charges.

I also want to have the "Motorola Cycling Team" sticker made as well.. the one that goes on top tube. This would be appreciated by those who have the Motorola MXL.


----------



## JohnHemlock (Jul 15, 2006)

I would be interested in the stickers. The Merckx I am building will be new components and old 80s frame. I won't post pictures so nobody throws stones at me for my heresy but I'm too lazy to try and do an era-appropriate build. Besdies, I want to get out and ride the thing before winter comes!


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

John, you should post pics. no one will throw stones at you.. I did the same thing with going with a newer 9spd groupo on my bike instead of doing an era appropriate built.

I just got a response about the stickers making.. If i understand what the artist said, it will cost me a little over $100 to have them setup and made. And they are made by the square feet so I will end up with alot of stickers. I wonder if they will be in high enough demand that I could sell them all off on ebay and recoop my cost.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

Well after a month of riding, I have decided to go with clipless pedals and STI shifters. I just installed a set of new 9spd Dura Ace STI yesterday.. Bike looks much better now!


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

Those are nice shifters, I have one set of those and three sets of ultegra 9, the Dura Ace seem to hold up quite a bit better and continue to shift well with 4 seasons of racing in all sorts of conditions.


----------



## ipaul (Feb 16, 2004)

*stem adaptor?*

Is the fork threaded or threadless? I thought those frames used a 1" threaded fork. Which adptor did you go with to make the transition so clean? Thanks


----------



## SLedoux (Feb 10, 2006)

that's a treadless fork. original frames had treaded 1" forks. 
the latest version had treadless 1" forks

s.


----------



## Kenacycle (May 28, 2006)

^^^ 
what SLedoux said


----------

